# Well Used Concealed Carry Guns



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout some pictures of some well worn/well used handguns (semi-autos and revolvers)? Show us some of those that have seen service (ccw, law enforcement, military, etc.). You know, guns with "character". Post 'em up! :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if I did that Charlie I could have my own webb page. I'll post two and give everybody else a chance.:anim_lol:

Old Security-Six from early 1974. Came off a police training range in NY. Notice no front sight. Shoots great and still locks up good.







:smt023
This old S-Six is one of the w/o adjustable sights made in 1973. Came from the same range. I bought them off the gentleman who run the range. Both are good guns and no telling how many rounds have gone down the pipe. They just look a little rough.







:smt023

:watching:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well Baldy, I guess it's just you and me! Below is an old, old H & R .32 Short top break pocket/boot gun an old man gave me (when it slid out from under his truck seat) about 45 years ago! It shoots and has about a 15 lb. + trigger pull.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Three years of armored car (money truck) service, two years civilian concealed carry (retired):










Two years civilian concealed carry (retired):

(before she turned purple)









(she turned purple, so I let some co-workers have some fun with her)









Oh, about four months of armored car service with me, unknown how long with unknown number of previous users (this gun was retired and destroyed due to pretty much giving up the ghost, this is the only picture of it). "Fluffy" was a little rough, but you can't really make it out here. Sorry about that:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The other guns were carried by police officers but this old gun was carried by my wifes grandfather. He was a courrier for P&G in Cincinnati, OH and he carried the payroll. Looks a lot like your H&R but it's Iver Johnson better knowed as a Owlshead. It's a .32cal and looks good enough to shoot. We use it as a wall hanger. I don't want to take a chance on blowing it up.:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> The other guns were carried by police officers but this old gun was carried by my wifes grandfather. He was a courrier for P&G in Cincinnati, OH and he carried the payroll. Looks a lot like your H&R but it's Iver Johnson better knowed as a Owlshead. It's a .32cal and looks good enough to shoot. We use it as a wall hanger. I don't want to take a chance on blowing it up.:smt1099


Hey, it's twin is currently sitting in the used case where I work. The one in the case doesn't look nearly as good, though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

These old revolvers were real popular with the gamblers on the old paddle wheel river boats up and down the Mississippi and Ohio rivers. Ours is just a family heirloom that hangs on the wall now.:smt023

1895 Iver Johnson :smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Look at the size of the trigger guard in relation to the grip....

daaaaaaaamn...

Do you pull it with your middle finger?

lol
JW


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Look at the size of the trigger guard in relation to the grip....
> 
> daaaaaaaamn...
> 
> ...


If it's like the one at the shop right now, you need a set of chains and diesel engine pick up truck to pull that trigger.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> If it's like the one at the shop right now, you need a set of chains and diesel engine pick up truck to pull that trigger.


That just about sums it up if it's like mine. :anim_lol:


----------

